# A very good alloy wheel brush.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Got THIS about 4 months ago and it does a brilliant job. Keeps its bristle shape and is soft enough when applying pressure to go flat. The metal wire is really stiff too so you don't have to worry about it bending out of shape.

I did try the Value loo brush but thought it was crap! :wink: No seriously the bristles on it were way too stiff. It just didn't do a good job. I thought id buy that cheap brush in the link and if it was no good id get the EZ detailing brush (£20)...but there's no need.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

did you wet the brushes for an hour before work?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I didn't understand the question.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good, although the best Wheel Brush I found is the EZ Detail: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/E ... ush_1.html


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

ahaydock said:


> Looks good, although the best Wheel Brush I found is the EZ Detail: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/E ... ush_1.html


I agree.

That's the one I use too.

Rogue


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

I've recently been using a £1 tescos dish brush combined with Meguires Hot Rims All Wheel Cleaner and I was amazed at how easily it cleaned the wheels.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165682

The dish brush is dark grey and the brustles are more angled that the loo brush, so you can target nooks and crannies easily.

I hosed down the wheels first and concentrated on one wheel at a time. You don't even need that much, I just sprayed it round the wheel, agitated it with the dish brush, then hose off within a minute.

The Hot Rims is really effective, but leaves a bit of a white haze so you have to buff it after.

I've also started using Autoglym Alloy Wheel Seal to protect them from brake dust build up, but I've not used it enough to test it properly yet,

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165682


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I think any alloy wheel cleaner is too aggressive for frequent use, im sure it'll end up just eating into the lacquer. I use hot water & fairy liquid every week.


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah I definitely don't plan on using it all the time.

I've heard of another, non-acidic cleaner, something like vimasol? that's meant to be very good


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

RichDean said:


> Yeah I definitely don't plan on using it all the time.
> 
> I've heard of another, non-acidic cleaner, something like vimasol? that's meant to be very good


I use this one










:twisted: heehee couldnt help myself.. mine is from the local shop but not too hard not too soft.. just right for the gaps... and grime...


----------



## Racoonman (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is a great wheel cleaning product, non acid.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-an ... d_499.html


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Bilberry is good stuff and great when used with a decent brush like the EZ Detail.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a tooth brush. They are small and work wonders.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

RichDean said:


> Yeah I definitely don't plan on using it all the time.
> 
> I've heard of another, non-acidic cleaner, something like vimasol? that's meant to be very good


Its Virisol and available from Clover Chemicals. Check their web site where you can find a list of local stockists or they will send it by courier. Lots of people on here use it.

Good stuff and it can be diluted to make it go further. I use a 50/50 mix in a spray bottle to do the wheels. Just spray, leave to soak for a few mins, brush, hose off and dry with the microfibre cloth assigned to 'wheels'. I did apply 3 coats of Chemical Guys wheels sealant inside and outside of the wheels within the first couple of days of having the car so this makes the cleaning easy at the moment.


----------



## lingus (Jan 15, 2010)

I use Virolsol and Bilberry, i think i prefer Virosol


----------

